# Is Bamboo The Best Flooring To Install In Rental Homes?



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a customer who has two rental homes. He asked me for for an option to Oak Hardwood floors. He does not want to use Laminate. I suggested Pre Finished Bamboo. Since Bamboo is one of the most non porous woods used for flooring, will it resist the black urine pet stains that Oak floors get? Also since Bamboo is suppose to be harder than Oak, I assume it will scratch less also.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Konecto.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Oak may stain but it is replaceable. Bamboo may not be available in fifteen years but oak will.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

For rentals I would suggest luxury click vinyl planks.. it's everything proof..


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

#Luxury #vinyl #planks

#certifiedfloorings #remodeling

#OrlandoCar


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Is there any way to sand out or treat piss stains on oak? If the floor is well maintained and has a proper finish, does that prevent most staining of that type?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

If you are talking about solid hardwood. Yes it can be sanded, stained and sealed. But remember it's a natural product, therefore it is open to scratches, , dents and stains..


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Dents and scratches in real wood can be tolerable but in plastic or manufactured products, they always look like sh't and they go straight to the landfill where they live on forever


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

What are we talking about now ? 

Me personally , I'm no tree hugger and I don't really care about recycling or I'm I concerned about how long it takes trash to go away.. I DON'T CARE... 


You asked about hardwood, . 

I suggested vinyl planks because it's waterproof, scratch proof, and it's very low maintenance..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Just paint the concrete and add a drain, FRP walls four feet up...


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Floormasta78 said:


> I suggested vinyl planks because it's waterproof, scratch proof, and it's very low maintenance..


Yeah, I got you. Makes a lot more sense from rental standpoint to use high traffic water resistant products. I've seen what some tenants can do to otherwise durable finishes... there are some real animals out there


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yes there are... my wife manages 60 , unit complex and it's terrible sometimes.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

*"Is there any way to sand out or treat piss stains on oak? "*

Oxalic acid. They sell it at most decent hardware stores. It's no guarantee, but it's tried and true.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

*Oak may stain but it is replaceable. Bamboo may not be available in fifteen years but oak will. *

Huh? That's really dumb. Bamboo is more plentiful than oak. It's grass for goodness sake. It's a friggen weed. Is there some bamboo blight I haven't heard about?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> #Luxury #vinyl #planks
> 
> #certifiedfloorings #remodeling
> 
> #OrlandoCar


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Just paint the concrete and add a drain, FRP walls four feet up...


We had a flood here a while back. I do work for several property investment companies and we had three that had flooded basements. We pulled the carpet and epoxied the floor. So you laugh now, but we did think about waterproofing the 4' of drywall we replaced with CBU and AD, then tile 4' up.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Bamboo scratches pretty easily, refinishing people chime in because I hear it can't be done.
The only thing I like about bamboo is the aesthetics, in a tropical setting.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

I believe older bamboo is harder than oak.

But the bamboo they sell as inexpensive flooring is very soft (IMO)


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Bamboo is one of those tricky products that varies hugely in quality. If it's old growth (6 or more years) and strand woven it's tough as nails. If it's cheap box store stuff that isn't matured before it's cut, it's far softer than oak. Either way the finish on it isn't much different than hardwood so you have the same issues with scratching. You can refinish it, but you have to use acrylic finishes, something very aggressive and expensive like Bona Traffic.By refinish I'm talking screen and recoat. If you get deep scratches it's a nightmare to try and sand it down far enough to get them out.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

sycamorebob said:


> I believe older bamboo is harder than oak.
> 
> But the bamboo they sell as inexpensive flooring is very soft (IMO)


Looking at flooring at Lowes the other day, the bamboo was listed as relatively soft compared to oak.


----------

